# LTE Empfang verbessern?



## gecco (20. Dezember 2015)

So,
*3HuiGate: Huawei E5186 LTE Router von 3*

mit Hui Flat 30 bestellt.

Ist die HuiFlat 30 wirklich komplett unlimitiert oder wird nach grösseren Mengen Daten die Geschwindigkeit doch beschränkt bzw gedrosselt?

Mein bisheriger A1 Router im Vorhaus und TPLink Access Point.

Wenn ich auf drei umsteige will ich mir den TPLink Accesspoint umprogrammieren auf drei.

Wie kann ich den Empfang vo*n 3HuiGate: Huawei E5186 LTE Router*

verbessern.
Hab gelesen das er 2 Anschlüsse hat für externe Antennen vom Typ SMA!
Bis jetzt hab ich den A1 Router mit netzwerkkabel am TP Link im Vorhaus angeschlossen!
Beim LTE sollte der Router aber am Fenster plaziert werden,da dort angeblich der beste Empfang ist,und ich da die TP Link Accesspoint nur mehr per Funk erreiche!

Drei Hui Flat LTE Internet und WebGate 3 Geräte Review
In diesem Test steht:
Zu den Antennen gilt, je ländlicher, desto sinnvoller ist eine  Antenne. Besonders sinnvoll sind Richtfunkantennen, wenn man freie Sicht  auf den nächsten 3-LTE-Sendemasten hat. Bei der Wahl ist die Frequenz  entscheiden, Drei bedient in sich in Städten typischerweise der 2600-  und 1800-Frequenz, am Land eher der 800-Frequenz (Korrektur:  Drei besitzt keine 800-Frequenzrechte, landesweit kommt daher nur die  1800-Frequenz zum Einsatz, mehr Infos gibt es auf der RTR-Website).  Außerdem müssen die Antennen den LTE-typsichen Mimo-Kurzschluss  beherrschen, da das Modem ansonsten die Antennen ignoriert. Einstellen  muss man die Antennen übrigens nicht, das Gerät erkennt sie nach einem  Neustart automatisch, wenn Sie kompatibel sind.
http://media.wmdry.com/85/image-jpeg/default/drei-webgate-fenster-empfang.jpg
WebGate 3 steht am Fenster für besseren Empfang​ Unbrauchbar sind hingegen die Drei-Antennen. Diese sind nur für das  Webgate 1 & 2 zu gebrauchen und funktionieren, mangels Kurzschluss,  an der dritten Version des Gerätes nicht. Ob diese Zimmerantennen  überhaupt sinnvoll sind, ist wohl im Einzelfall zu prüfen.
Welche wäre eine günstige gute SMA *INDOOR* Antenne für den 3 Hui Gate,soll ich eine oder 2 Antennen nehmen?Danke


----------

